# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Using SQL commands in Access

## angie

I have an Access Database and want to be able to use SQL for all the commands is this possible or is there an interpreter that I can use

Thanks
Angie

----------


## MAK

http://forums.databasejournal.com/sh...threadid=33054

----------

